# Not that long ago.............



## noble (May 22, 2007)

I mentioned in a post that I and my friends were withdrawing our investments in the United States.....we are not Americans and do not live in America. I was rudely attacked and called all sorts of names such as "troll" and was told that either I unconditionally allied myself with America our I was "an enemy". (what does that mean?).


I, with as much civility as I could muster, explained that the American economy was about to crash and that new legislation did not insure the rights of investors over corporations.......attacked again and not with civility!

Americans need to remember that they are rated in 44th place for freedom of the media. This means that some second and/or third world countries have a freer press than the U.S.

Outside the U.S. we are more and better informed about the real state of America than Americans living within the States themselves.


As you may have noticed the American economy has fallen below the floor as all of us outside of the U.S. knew it would.

The money I withdrew from American borders has since been tripled by investing it in Asia. If I'm a troll at least I'm a rich one.

Thank you.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Where do you get your "freedom of the media" ranking for the US? Is it Reporters Without Borders?


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*The statistics come from CNN......*

The CNN we have outside the United States......much of its' reporting is not transmitted to North America.

Don't misunderstand me: because I prefer to know the truth rather than close my eyes and be guided by biased ideology does not make me an "enemy". I still love and have great hopes for America.

Recent American ideology pushing such as "you're either with us (blindly) or you're against us" does not have its' place in this forum. Innocently mentioning the certain future decline in American economics and I thought it wise to withdraw my money before it was too late does not make me a troll.

Reverting to name calling rather than researching ones' position and facing the truth like a man can only lead to unfavorable consequences for both an individual and a country.

Attacking me as some of the members here did was simply a stupid thing to do....I'm sure there are many that now wish they had listened to the voices of reason and honesty before they lost so much of their personal savings.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Perhaps you can provide a link to the CNN ranking. I'd be interested to see where all countries ranked. I searched but cannot find anything.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Here is a link from the Washington Post for 2006.*

In this list America is number 53!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

noble said:


> In this list America is number 53!


I note that this is by Reporters Without Borders and is 2 years old.

The 2008 Reporters Without Borders list has the US at 36 (tied). You may be fairly mortified to note that France is 35th. The rankings are more about safety of reporters than quality of news in any particular country.

https://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=29031

Interestingly, Thailand is 124.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Yes, I'm french*

and in France we all know about the poor state of affairs concerning our press. In almost ever country I have been no one privately denies the control private or public powers have over the mass media.......The average American however grows up believing that only his/her country reports all the truth in an open and unbiased fashion. The mass media, from newspapers to movies to television and to book publishing is controlled by a small group of people be it America, France or any other country. The biggest problem in the United States today is the political repression conducted on the media and courts to help "sway" reporters and judges to the opinions of the ruling administration (as indicated in the article)..........in France we have the same thing but at least we know it.

I have chosen to maintain hope for the future, both for my children and for yours.

Good thing I installed Google Toolbar that checks my spelling or none there are that could read my writing.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

While I am American, I did my undergrad in Montreal. During the first Gulf War I was surprised how different the media coverage was compared to what relatives in the US were watching.

Incidentally the CBC did a show on the Fifth Estate called "To Sell a War" that exposed a lot of the media manipulation that went on during that time. 
Remember those images of scud missiles being shot down? Those were demonstrations filmed in Saudi Arabia.

You can download it here.

https://onebigtorrent.org/torrents/3810/To-Sell-a-War-1992-CBC

Here's their latest media critique.

https://www.documen.tv/asset/018Lies_To_War.html


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> <snip>
> 
> .......*The average American* however grows up believing that only his/her country reports all the truth in an open and unbiased fashion.
> 
> ...


Wow, it is great to finally have someone on the list who knows all about *the average American*. Perhaps you can tell us why the average American loves to eat barbeque! I have wondered about that since forever! Thanks in advance...

Buzz


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

M6Classic said:


> Wow, it is great to finally have someone on the list who knows all about *the average American*. Perhaps you can tell us why the average American loves to eat barbeque! I have wondered about that since forever! Thanks in advance...
> 
> Buzz


So you mean to say that Americans should not be held responsible for their actions,,,that they should be treated as children who understand not what they do? Words mean nothing, man is judged by his actions. A country is the sum of its' citizens so as a country has acted so has acted the citizens of that country. In Europe we study Classical as well as Historical Philosophy so we are raised understanding the techniques of proper thinking and judgment. In an intellectual perspective what you have said makes no sense but I knew someone would come along with a nonsensical attack simply because they don't like what I said regardless of demonstrable realities.

I saw the truth, took out my money and I and my family are fine. Where I live we are not in a recession....can the "average American" say the same? Your words have no reality but the money I have in the banque and the resilient economy I live in do.

My mother and my teachers taught me as a child to never believe what I hear but believe, after investigation, what I see, touch and can examine. It would be wise should everyone learn to do the same.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> So you mean to say that Americans should not be held responsible for their actions,,,that they should be treated as children who understand not what they do? Words mean nothing, man is judged by his actions. A country is the sum of its' citizens so as a country has acted so has acted the citizens of that country. In Europe we study Classical as well as Historical Philosophy so we are raised understanding the techniques of proper thinking and judgment. In an intellectual perspective what you have said makes no sense but I knew someone would come along with a nonsensical attack simply because they don't like what I said regardless of demonstrable realities.
> 
> I saw the truth, took out my money and I and my family are fine. Where I live we are not in a recession....can the "average American" say the same? Your words have no reality but the money I have in the banque and the resilient economy I live in do.
> 
> My mother and my teachers taught me as a child to never believe what I hear but believe, after investigation, what I see, touch and can examine. It would be wise should everyone learn to do the same.


No, I mean, "*It is great to finally have someone on the list who knows all about the average American. Perhaps you can tell us why the average American loves to eat barbeque! I have wondered about that since forever!*" The rest is a product of your hyper-kinetic imagination and high self-esteem. Thank you, Noble, I appreciate your exertions...and your exertions are most impressive...but I do not need anybody to tell me what I mean.

Buzz


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Board members,

Please forgive Nobel. He knows not what he speaks. He's French and like all French people he was born with an inferiority complex. It's what happens after centuries of relying on other countries to bail your own out. It's ok Nobel, maybe next time Nazis occupy your country our small-minded ignorant media won't report it at all. Then again, would the French really care about being occupied?

Sincerely,
Stringfellow


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*I see the loonies are back.*

This thread began in a nice, civilized and somewhat academic fashion until our impotent members decided to show their rudeness....its interesting to see how rudimentary your techniques are to detour the object of my post and the first replies that were mature and relevant.

The U.S. economy has been in recession for over a year but this fact has only been publicly released in the past few weeks. For over a year the U.S. government. the bankers and corporate America knew you were in a recession. I and my friends on the other side of the planet knew....it seems the only ones that didn't know were the American people or "the average American" for lack of a better term although this is the term generally accepted in academic circles.

You two have given a direct demonstration of the stupidity and rudeness I first referred to: Average American (or Average Frenchmen..Chinese, Brit, etc...) is a generic term commonly used to reference the typical element within a group.......somehow you have found the means to be rude with something that no educated or cultured person could possibly find offensive.

I made reference to the fact that the American economy was soon to fall and for so saying I was attacked in the same way that you now attack me. Only a blind imbecile could today argue that the U.S. economy has indeed fallen so the facts (verifiable action) have proven me to be right and correct in my earlier statements so those that used name calling to insult me should, perhaps for the first time in their lives, stand up and be men thus taking responsibility for their rude and stupid conduct............of course I'm asking too much but one is allowed to dream.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> This thread began in a nice, civilized and somewhat academic fashion until our impotent members decided to show their rudeness....its interesting to see how rudimentary your techniques are to detour the object of my post and the first replies that were mature and relevant.
> 
> The U.S. economy has been in recession for over a year but this fact has only been publicly released in the past few weeks. For over a year the U.S. government. the bankers and corporate America knew you were in a recession. I and my friends on the other side of the planet knew....it seems the only ones that didn't know were the American people or "the average American" for lack of a better term although this is the term generally accepted in academic circles.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the rest of you, but I find French self-agrandizement to be so...so..._so thrilling_! It just sends chills up and down my spine. Let me guess, Noble, you were a bottle baby, weren't you?

Buzz


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

the American economy falling was only a matter of time, i mean American could only support and protect oh, how many countries? (all of western europe, japan, korea, etc, etc) for so long, but then i suppose it was our own fault that everyone based their economy on us and not themselves


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Lets see, its a weekday morning in America now....*

so the unemployed and uneducated with no friends to talk to are on the net making silly insults with no basis in reality...kind of like masturbation of which I'm certain you are experts.

I and my children have enough money to sit back and do nothing for the rest of our lives and even my grandchildren and great grandchildren could do the same......my children will do as their father did and my father before me: obtain the best possible education and become productive and successful members of society.

The mindless name calling techniques you use prove your ignorance and lack of social competence. Have any of you three every read a book or had a girlfriend?

You could try to explain why your government and media never reported your year of recession until now?

Anyways, I, my money, my education, travel, mistresses and children will bid you farewell...you're not worth wasting time with.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> so the unemployed and uneducated with no friends to talk to are on the net making silly insults with no basis in reality...kind of like masturbation of which I'm certain you are experts.
> 
> I and my children have enough money to sit back and do nothing for the rest of our lives and even my grandchildren and great grandchildren could do the same......my children will do as their father did and my father before me: obtain the best possible education and become productive and successful members of society.
> 
> ...


He's sanctimonious _and_ he's rich! Oh. My. God. It is just to die for...I mean it, just to _die_! Please don't go, Mr. Frenchman! We love you...we really, really adore you!

Buzz


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

So Noble, One must ask, out of curiosity. What will you do with all your increased wealth?
Heres an idea: buy equipment for a radio station. Perhaps you can locate it in Tijuana or offshore in a ship disquised as a somali pirate. Then start broadcasting RADIO FREE AMERICA, in our difficult patois sharing all the censored news intermixed with our decadent and equally censored rock and roll. 
Or maybe you could set up a food bank and deliver shiploads of bulk food to the port of San Pedro.
Oh, and if the reconquista overuns parts of east L.A., shooting the native chicanos, suspect in their allegiance,
perhaps a few combat brigades of legion estranger? they are, after all by law non french enlistees, mostly from GERMANY.
One thing you did get right militarily.
I'm off to cafe provencal for coffee andd crossant, one other thing you manage with some competancy.
But alas, le retort for rudeness is SOP.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

noble said:


> ...Anyways, I, my money, my education, travel, mistresses and children will bid you farewell...you're not worth wasting time with.


Yeah right, you bid us farewell. hmmmm lets see how long it takes for you to post again. Anyone want to place bets?

Oh and no I dont have a girlfriend - I happily enjoy suffering from the 'french disease' je suis gai!!!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

M6Classic said:


> He's sanctimonious _and_ he's rich! Oh. My. God. It is just to die for...I mean it, just to _die_! Please don't go, Mr. Frenchman! We love you...we really, really adore you!
> 
> Buzz


Buzz, I bow before the master of irony or satire or what ever it is called. If i was schooled in France I'd know but I'm just a dumb 'merican. I can only a spire..............:icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee:


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

mpcsb said:


> Buzz, I bow before the master of irony or satire or what ever it is called. If i was schooled in France I'd know but I'm just a dumb 'merican. I can only a spire..............:icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee:


Rise, Sir, it would appear that you have a firm grasp on irony! :icon_smile_big:

Buzz


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I suspect this person is a troll. Perhaps a French .. ahem ... troll, but a troll nonetheless. The recession is pretty much world-wide, including Asia, and Asian markets have suffered similarly. https://seekingalpha.com/article/105113-year-to-date-stock-market-performance-by-country. The idea that a recent departure from US markets into Asian markets would lead to the windfall described seems far-fetched except for a troll.

Moreover, the idea that the greater the animosity between a nation's governing administration and a nation's press the less free the press must be is actually so counterintuitive as to be stupid. I mean really!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Take heart in the memory of Fredrick Gustavus Burnaby, an officer in the ' blues' of Victoria's army.
At a given 6' 4" and some 250 lbs,( some accounts state he was closer to 6' 7") he was the tallest and biggest soldier in the britsh army, and led a exciting, though sometimes sad life, dying a soldier's death in battle.
But perhaps his greatest recorded exploit was in a public house, where he sat quietly drinking with comrades.Hearing a french officer announce he hated England and would beat the next british soldier he saw ( french eyesight requirements seem rather shortsighted)Burnaby strode over, forced the frenchman's mouth open with his hands and proceeded to spit down his throat ,afterwhich the frenchamn fled the establishment screaming.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

noble said:


> This thread began in a nice, civilized and somewhat academic fashion until our impotent members decided to show their rudeness....its interesting to see how rudimentary your techniques are to detour the object of my post and the first replies that were mature and relevant.
> 
> The U.S. economy has been in recession for over a year but this fact has only been publicly released in the past few weeks. For over a year the U.S. government. the bankers and corporate America knew you were in a recession. I and my friends on the other side of the planet knew....it seems the only ones that didn't know were the American people or "the average American" for lack of a better term although this is the term generally accepted in academic circles.
> 
> ...


Maybe instead of this forum, you ought to go back to



I hear the average Frenchman is a big fan.


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Kav said:


> Take heart in the memory of Fredrick Gustavus Burnaby, an officer in the ' blues' of Victoria's army.
> At a given 6' 4" and some 250 lbs,( some accounts state he was closer to 6' 7") he was the tallest and biggest soldier in the britsh army, and led a exciting, though sometimes sad life, dying a soldier's death in battle.
> But perhaps his greatest recorded exploit was in a public house, where he sat quietly drinking with comrades.Hearing a french officer announce he hated England and would beat the next british soldier he saw ( french eyesight requirements seem rather shortsighted)Burnaby strode over, forced the frenchman's mouth open with his hands and proceeded to spit down his throat ,afterwhich the frenchamn fled the establishment screaming.


Oddly enough in 2000 I was crossing the English Channel on a fairy. There happened to be a bunch of English and French troops on board. They were on different sides of the ship and I don't think they realized the other group was on board. The English soldiers looked tough as nails. They were well kept, acted professional, and kind of intimidated me a little (and I'm a pretty big guy). The French troops on the other hand looked like *****. Their uniforms were wrinkled and untucked. They smoked and drank the entire trip. An analogy maybe?


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

I know that it is often said that the orders of combat for the French at war are, "Resistance is futile; capitulate and then colaborate!" However, I do not feel that we should make the entire population of France reponsible for the original poster's psychopathology.

Buzz


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Am I mis-reading this, or is the claim here that CNN was in cahoots with the Bush administration to hide economic realities? That CNN was propping up the Bush administration? No icon can do justice to that thought.

First, to the economy being in recession. You do realize econometrics are not done in real time, right? That Q4 does not end on a Tuesday, and the results are all in Wednesday next? Further, the FT failed to report this, in a time frame you would find suitable. Am I to understand the FT is also in the bag with the Bush administration?

Lastly, could I just get a link to this original post of yours, from last year? It should be worth some more laughs.

Mon dieu.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Here's his original post from March:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=80692


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

noble said:


> As you may have noticed the American economy has fallen below the floor as all of us outside of the U.S. knew it would.
> 
> *The money I withdrew from American borders has since been tripled by investing it in Asia. If I'm a troll at least I'm a rich one.*
> 
> Thank you.


I find this an interesting statement in light of the fact that Asian stock markets have performed even worse YTD than American markets:

https://seekingalpha.com/article/105113-year-to-date-stock-market-performance-by-country

Particularly China, which was down 65% as of a month ago, compared to the U.S., down 36%. But how about Japan? Wait! Down 41% Must be South Korea then.. No, sorry, down 39%.
https://seekingalpha.com/article/88927-global-stock-markets

What were you investing in, the illicit drug trafficking trade?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

fenway said:


> Here's his original post from March:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=80692


Sweet


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Noble's original post:



I, and many of my acquaintances, are pulling our investments out of The States. Just today I listened to an American Economist on one of the news stations suggesting that everyone do the same (this advice was directed at his Asian clients).

The reason isn't so much the weak economy or even the weak dollar but because of the many new laws that have been passed in recent times......laws allowing too strict a controle on the judiciary and too much leniency towards corporations.

Our investments are long term and without a free and impartial judiciary how can we trust our rights and money to be protected?...particularly, as indicated in this post, not even Americans can trust the future of their own savings or Social Security.

Truly sad that the country and system that was once trusted above all others is now the source of uncertainty.

noble


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Simple: the one item that has shown a consistent appreciation in value, one greater than precious metals, are collectable firearms.
And, if the government becomes to onerous you can use them on said government.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Stringfellow said:


> Oddly enough in 2000 I was crossing the English Channel on a fairy.


One of the little ones that live in gardens or the snappy dressing types that frequent Soho?

Either seems like an odd way to cross the channel, but to each his own....


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

android said:


> One of the little ones that live in gardens or the snappy dressing types that frequent Soho?
> 
> Either seems like an odd way to cross the channel, but to each his own....


The SoHo kind. I wore the chaps and he acted like he was a horse (a sea horse of course). It was a thrill and cheaper than taking the ferry :icon_smile:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The victorian flower fairies are a literary whim.
heh 'God Nieghbors' or' the Gentry' can be anything from fierce Beansidhes to trickster poukas, all full sized and not to be trifled with.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Relayer said:


> Where do you get your "freedom of the media" ranking for the US? Is it Reporters Without Borders?


What I find interesting is the reasons for low rankings of other countries - raids of journalists' homes, bombings, murders, torture...

The crime in the US? The media is supportive of the current administration.

Dr. Noble apparently thinks that there is no one in the United States who reported on discontent with the war or President Bush.

Could we send him out to one of the Bangkok airports to let us know if the reporting we've been getting here is accurate and fair?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I think our (ig)noble friend has left the building and further observations a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm digging the ad hominem attacks against the French. Some of you guys are a real class act.

No, I'm not necessarily defending the OP either.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I'm digging the ad hominem attacks against the French. Some of you guys are a real class act.
> 
> No, I'm not necessarily defending the OP either.


Ad hominem? Come on, Jovan, if you are going to post on this list material such as dear Noble posted, you have to expect to get whacked a bit.

Buzz


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Jovan, there are frenchmen, and then there are frogs. You can tell the difference by the sour disposition of frogs, who think some Francois Villon angst filled personae is tres chic.
I scored $20. 17 on recycled beer bottles this early AM, though prices are dropping rapidly for scrap and gas is starting to rise again.
I shall go to LeProvencal, walking on my own two legs to build up an appetite. I will wear my godawful Hermes tie, my red,white and blue silk cufflinks. I will have them play my gifted CD of Rita Ketty singing J'attendrai.
I will have a simple soup, bread,cheese and red wine. I will walk home a little drunk, the cold, post storm wind in my face.
My paired ducks who claim the apt complex will greet me as old friends do, fat bellied from the escargot they feasted on after the rain.
I will again look at hte ducks on maroon tie on Sam Hober's and hope my job interview tommorow is fruitfull.
Hopefully, this year I can catch a french carol I love and can never remember the title of.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's almost (but not nearly) as bad as people who claim there are black people and there are n*****s, Chinese and ******, etc. Using a defamatory word against a certain subset of a race or nationality that you dislike doesn't make it any better, IMO.


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

It's ok to make fun of the French. They're just so....French!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Point taken. You can throw your shoes at me if you like ( aldens 11.5 EEE, new condition)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No thanks. I like my shoes too much.


----------

